

How I stayed motivated taking MOOCs - michaelrbock
http://blog.michaelrbock.com/post/75878434315/nm3204-e-learning-personal-intro-follow-up-moocs

======
julianozen
Udacity is my favorite because like Instagram or YouTube or the iPad-sepcfic
apps, contents needs to be produced specifically for each medium. You cant
take an mobile app and stretch to a tablet, you cant take a textbook and just
make a PDF and you cant take a university lecture and just put it online.
Udacity gets that

